# VB.Net Code gegen Decompiler schützen?



## Koyote (28. März 2013)

*VB.Net Code gegen Decompiler schützen?*

Hi,
habe mit ein paar Freunden über längere Zeit an einem etwas größeren VB.net Projekt gearbeitet. 
Wir sind jetzt so gut wie fertig und müssen das Prorgamm nur noch optisch etwas aufwerten. Nun haben wir rund 9500 Zeilen Code in der Hauptanwendung und einer meiner Freunde hat jetzt Angst, dass jemand nen Decompiler drüber laufen lässt.

Nun, kann man die Anwendung davor schützen oder sind die Decompiler dazu heute einfach zu gut?

Gruß Tim


----------



## Xerolux (28. März 2013)

*AW: VB.Net Code gegen Decompiler schützen?*

Naja du kannst einen Obfuscator benutzen um den Code unleserlich zumachen, aber 100% Schutz bekommst du nie und auch das kann mit dem gewissen Aufwand wieder gelesen werden.

Nachteil dein Code wird evtl. langsamer , du kannst viel Aufwand betreiben was mit viel Aufwand wieder rückgängig gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Koyote (28. März 2013)

*AW: VB.Net Code gegen Decompiler schützen?*

Danke.
Gibt es denn überhaupt schon Programme, die es schaffen den Code komplett auszulesen oder kann man nur Steuerelemente und Variablen auslesen?


----------



## bingo88 (29. März 2013)

*AW: VB.Net Code gegen Decompiler schützen?*

Das .NET SDK bringt z. B. den IL Disassembler mit. Damit kann man sich den generierten Byte-Code ansehen und mit etwas Übung kann man das dann auch wieder in normalen Code übersetzen. Das ist dann das gleiche, was man z. B. mit C Programmen auch machen kann, da schützt dich keine Technik vor. Außer du verschlüsselst die Binary, das wird bspw. von Kopierschutzsystemen gemacht.

Es gibt auch Programme, die können direkt Programmcode aus .Net Binaries erzeugen. Ich meine aber, die kosten in der Regel (nicht wenig) Geld.


----------

